# BCI vs BCC & BCI vs albino



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

What outcomes do you get with boa's

im new to boas

I own a 6 month old male BCI.

If he was put to a female BCC - would there be any BCC's in the clutch (sorry - python talk) of live young?

what about if he was put against a female albino - sharpe or kahle?

do you get bci albino and bcc albinos?

sorry for so many questions

never really thought id get into boa's - but they engage alot more than small pythons!


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

you would get bci x bcc

and all babies shout be 100% het for albino you wouldnt get any visuals unless your bci was a het


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

BCC is not a morph, it is an actual different sub species. You would get a hybrid species boa constrictor imperator x boa constrictor constrictor.

If you put a BCI normal with a BCI albino you would get 100% normal, het for albino (either sharp, or kahl). 

You can get a hybrid BCIxBCC albino if you cross it enough (breed a BCI albino to a BCC you get hybrid BCIxBCC het albino, the next generation you can get hybrid albino), but why anyone would want to do that I don't know.

There aren't any true BCC albinos available easily in the trade at the moment as far as I know, there is at least one in captivity that is a WC albino morph but last time I checked (back in 2003/2004) it hadn't been genetically proven / bred in captivity yet. Whether or not they bred it I'm really not sure but certainly I haven't seen any available, and can imagine if they did become available prices would start extremely high.


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

are there any morphs that i can breed my male BCI with to get visuals?

cheers


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Id strongly advise to keep the bloodline of the bcc "pure" and only to breed with another bcc,youll get a much better litter that will be easier to sell.
With the bci if you breed him with any co dom you will(probability wise) get 50% normals 50% of the morph,co doms i can think of are motley,hypo,arabesque and jungle.IF you put him to a super form then you would get 100% morphs.
I think females should be at least 3 years and roughly 6 foot min (bci)to get good results from breeding but i may be wrong!!


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Ps It is scientific fact that boas are the best things ever!!!!


----------

